# NIB Lowa Camino GTX



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Boots are brand new trying to sell locally before putting them up on ebay or other forums. Here is a link to REI if you need a description:

https://www.rei.com/product/809068/lowa-camino-gtx-flex-hiking-boots-mens

Asking $220 cash, open to trades or partial trades for other gear. Currently looking for a lightweight tripod for my binos, jetboil, or to upgrade the site on my bow (Spot Hogg or Montana Black Gold). Or possibly partial trade towards a firearm. I am located near the Lehi Cabela's.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Picture to out of focus to see the size


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

If you click on it a large version opens, but they're 11.5 US/10.5 UK


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Last bump before I list these elsewhere.


----------

